# I can see the track again...



## Happy Curmudgeon (Jan 1, 2016)

Somewhere in a spare bedroom, was a 6' X 9' layout, at least the start, consisting of 6' X 18" modules, 1" X 4" with 3/8" chipboard top, and a single oval of just slightly more than 5' X 8', laid on cork glued directly to the wood. Two turnouts on one side facing inward with a re-railer section in between. At that point I ended up buying all manner of engine and rolling stock, very few layout building supplies, spent a considerable amount of time just running trains around the track a few times as I acquired things, and then shelved them.

As of today, a large box of assorted crap went into the trash and I can see the track again, tomorrow I start adding a section.


----------



## Happy Curmudgeon (Jan 1, 2016)

at this point I believe I'm going to just tear up all the track and cork, add another section to create an l shaped layout


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

An 'I' shaped layout? A straight line? Sure wouldn't have
to worry about tight radius curves that way.

If you keep the benchwork in the pic you might want to
build in a lift 'bridge' section so you can get in and out
of the center without the need for knee pads.

Don


----------



## Happy Curmudgeon (Jan 1, 2016)

Dug out Anyrail...

Keeping the deck work that's there, it's 18" deep, and I'm going to fill in the center significantly, the dark portion will remain open for now. the lower right hand section with the small yard will be some type of quarry operation and elevated 4'", corresponding to the Woodland Scenics products I already have, the lower grade on the left side will be some type of countryside commerce, feed, lumber etc, but the mainline will run from grade to 4" via 4% and 3% inclines, the elevated section will include an 18" bridge.

The layout will be capable of DC, DCC and DCS via a Digitraxx Super Chief and DCS Commander.

Trying to utilize what I already have as far as track and controllers etc, selling off a bunch of stuff to raise funds for buildings etc, I'll end up scratch building some stuff, have a friend who is a master at it for help, I think it's time to stop doodling and start working.


----------



## Happy Curmudgeon (Jan 1, 2016)

The original deck was built by screwing 2' X 6' sections together consisting of 1" X 4" and 3/8" OSB, which of course resulted in a fairly flimsy set up that needed lots of piers to level it up on the extremely out of whack floor. I had a stack of 1" X 6" and 1" X 4" painted brown for another project that's on hold till spring, so I embezzled it for this project. Screwed and glued the 1" X 6" around the edge straightening everything out in the process, made it significantly more solid as you can imagine. I had the original setting low, I know there was a reason at the time, but I'm taking the opportunity to be kind to my back and knees and raising it, top is at 42". I took a picture, I'm on coffee break, my goal is to have it ready to strip the old track before I have to go to a function.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130193&stc=1&d=1452193800


----------

